
Philosophy has long dismissed myth and metaphor –but one thinker championed them - huihuiilly
https://bostonreview.net/philosophy-religion/marta-figlerowicz-myths-enlightenment
======
blocbloc
Wasn’t Walter Benjamin into myth/metaphor/confusion and stories as a route to
logic?

~~~
yuckboy
Not necessarily 'myth' but I think his thoughts on flanerie have similarities

~~~
yuckboy
oh -- someone wrote about Blumenberg AND Benjamin so you are definitely on to
something!
[https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/09672559.2017.13...](https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/09672559.2017.1320016)

